# ideal temp and humidity for cubans



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

was looking for opinions on this?

right now my humidor is at 65 C and 54-51% humidity. I wanna up the humidity using heartfelt beads but I cant seem to get the hydrometer to change.


They are 65% humidity beads

Is 50ish humidity okay?


-Rick.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

50 is way too low, even for cubans. Most will agree that anywhere from 58-65 RH is good for cubans. Have you calibrated your hygrometer?

I'm pretty sure you mean your humidor is at 65F. Or at least I hope so.

149 degrees F is a tad too warm for cigar storage.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Do a salt test on the hygrometer.


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks for the tips so far.

with the heartfelt beads, i thought i didn't even need a hygrometer?

maybe the meter is busted?

i hope so.


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

and i did mean Fahrenheit.


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

the hygrometer was calibrated i believe 3 months ago, should i recalibrate it?


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

blazingazn said:


> the hygrometer was calibrated i believe 3 months ago, should i recalibrate it?


Yes, I'd suggest doing the salt test. Heartfelt beads are very reliable. While I use a hygro, the beads are so stable that I don't think I really need it. Just keep an eye on the beads every few weeks and add distilled water as necessary and you should be good.


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

roughrider said:


> Yes, I'd suggest doing the salt test. Heartfelt beads are very reliable. While I use a hygro, the beads are so stable that I don't think I really need it. Just keep an eye on the beads every few weeks and add distilled water as necessary and you should be good.


Thanks i'll do that salt test.

I noticed last couple weeks it just dropped in humidity like 10% for no reason.
must be the meter.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I trust beads more than I do hyGrometers.

65%rh and any temp you can achieve, below 70dF, is fine. Ideal, in fact.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Others with more experience will probably chime in, but I'm pretty sure I read some threads here saying that some people prefer humidity in the 50's for LONG TERM cuban aging. So, if my memory serves me correctly, and that is what you are planning to do, you may be fine.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Others with more experience will probably chime in, but I'm pretty sure I read some threads here saying that some people prefer humidity in the 50's for LONG TERM cuban aging. So, if my memory serves me correctly, and that is what you are planning to do, you may be fine.


Damn if that is true that would be very valuable info, can someone confirm?

I will start researching but someone has to know for sure, shit many CC vets here? Help! also maybe someone can chime in more on what degree of separation like cc in a different humidor ect...

Come on some one else do the work so I can set here and just read. LOL


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I trust beads more than I do hyGrometers.
> 
> 65%rh and any temp you can achieve, below 70dF, is fine. Ideal, in fact.


Not so sure if I'd agree with the trusting of beads more than hygros - at least in the winter with low ambient RH.

As I posted in another thread, I just loaded up 25 sticks into a medium-sized humi with two 2-ounce containers of 70% beads and one ounce of 65% beads. I have yet to achieve anything close to 70% on two different calibrated hygrometers even with the humi closed up for a week. It's presently sitting at 63% on one hygro and 61% on the second. I also need to add a LOT of distilled water to all three sets of beads about every week just to keep it at those levels.

I had assumed that in that humidor that 2 oz of 70% and 1oz of 65% would be enough to keep the RH rock-steady in the 66-68% range but that's definitely NOT what's happening for me. YMMV, of course.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Damn if that is true that would be very valuable info, can someone confirm?
> 
> I will start researching but someone has to know for sure, shit many CC vets here? Help! also maybe someone can chime in more on what degree of separation like cc in a different humidor ect...
> 
> Come on some one else do the work so I can set here and just read. LOL


I will confirm. Some guys keep their Cuban stock at very low RH% for LONG term storage; meaning, about 55%RH.

For smoking, and less than 10 years of age, 60-65%RH is considered ideal.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

PJD said:


> Not so sure if I'd agree with the trusting of beads more than hygros - at least in the winter with low ambient RH.
> 
> As I posted in another thread, I just loaded up 25 sticks into a medium-sized humi with two 2-ounce containers of 70% beads and one ounce of 65% beads. I have yet to achieve anything close to 70% on two different calibrated hygrometers even with the humi closed up for a week. It's presently sitting at 63% on one hygro and 61% on the second. I also need to add a LOT of distilled water to all three sets of beads about every week just to keep it at those levels.
> 
> I had assumed that in that humidor that 2 oz of 70% and 1oz of 65% would be enough to keep the RH rock-steady in the 66-68% range but that's definitely NOT what's happening for me. YMMV, of course.


Using 70 rh beads and 65 rh will not average 68
The 65 will absorb the extra moisture of the 70 and all will be 65
The answer is more beads.
I have a cooler with a large container of 65 beads on the bottom and top
The only thing I do is keep the bottom one moist.
The top pulls the rh up and it stays a constant
Check the HF site for how this works


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

65/58 for me.
i smoke cc's everyday and they just smoke better at 58 than at 70.
at 70% i get burn issues,at 58% it's like smoking a stick of butter...


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

As was mentioned previously, Winter months = low relative Rh = need to use more water. The lower the temp. = low humidity. Low temp - low humidity long term storage also uses vacuum sealing to help preserve the oils. It's generally used for 20+ year storage plans. Call me crazy but I dont see too many people here going for the 20+ plan. I like to use low 60's for temp and humidity. Helps keep mold away too. JMHO.


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

my cigars got a little dry, but after about 1 month, they are recovering their moisture.

will i lose a lot of the flavor?
it makes me sad!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

blazingazn said:


> my cigars got a little dry, but after about 1 month, they are recovering their moisture.
> 
> will i lose a lot of the flavor?
> it makes me sad!


How dry and how long? Cigars are tougher than we give them credit for...


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> How dry and how long? Cigars are tougher than we give them credit for...


probably 6-8 weeks at around 50% humidity.
Temperature floated around 60s.

I smoke a dry JLP Centros when I first notice my cigars were hard, it tasted horrible.

Got me worried, but this last week, they all seem to have much of their springyness back and give a bit when I squeeze.


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

anymore thoughts on this?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Where is the downside
I would store them at 65 and let them sit.
It is hard to imagine that cigars that are sold, some being
10 yrs old, have never dropped to 50 rh.

I bet they come back,,,but even if they are not 100%,
it is better than nothing.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

On a second thought, many prefer to smoke CC's at 55, so 50 isn't
to far off.
I like mine 58-60

If it makes you feel better, I can try and nurse them back to life and then give
them a good home arty:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i keep mine at 65-67F and 65%


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

58-62% for me.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

blazingazn said:


> probably 6-8 weeks at around 50% humidity.
> Temperature floated around 60s.
> 
> I smoke a dry JLP Centros when I first notice my cigars were hard, it tasted horrible.
> ...


I wouldn't worry then, they'll come back. 50% isn't terrible; not good for smoking, but not destructive.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe the British dry aged in the 50% range for many years but I'm not sure this was anything other than necessity due to climate. I keep mine at 67.5% with my cigar oasis, more than many prefer. The most crucial thing is to always keep the temp under 70 or beetles will hatch from their eggs if you are unlucky.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

blazingazn said:


> probably 6-8 weeks at around 50% humidity.
> Temperature floated around 60s.
> 
> I smoke a dry JLP Centros when I first notice my cigars were hard, it tasted horrible.
> ...


How old was the JLP? If under a year and not extremely fresh could be going through sick period and it will taste pretty bad. 
I keep my humi at 65-68F and 60-64%.


----------

